# Versicolor sling feeding schedule?



## Experiment397 (Dec 4, 2014)

How often should my versicolor sling be eating. It's been crunching around 3 crickets a day with maybe a roach nymph every other day with the crickets. The spider is about 1" fully extended and very fat. It molted 11/24 and has been eating on that schedule non stop since. Is this too much food? I just toss a cricket in whenever I notice it ate the previous one


----------



## Formerphobe (Dec 4, 2014)

Yes, that is too much. A sling that size will do just fine on one prey item 2-3 times a week. Some folks only feed slings once a week, and they do just fine, too.


----------



## 2bears (Dec 4, 2014)

I have raised several slings at 2 times a week.


----------



## ARACHNO-SMACK48 (Dec 4, 2014)

I have fed slings large meals once every two weeks plus before and had them still be nice and healthy. You are feeding WAY too much. Feed once a week 2 times max.


----------



## Beary Strange (Dec 4, 2014)

I'm a once-a-weeker at most and my versi and other Avic slings are still insanely plump. Feed when they're clearly hungry (in hunting position), it's that easy.


----------



## viper69 (Dec 5, 2014)

I don't feed mine that much, however I also don't put my Ts on some Nazi feeding regime like once a week. I feed them when they are hungry. An animal's caloric intake definitely affects its development internally, not just physical length etc.

However, whenever I read people on the board type "that's too much". The truth, I can't think of a single study that has actually researched the feeding frequency of Ts in the wild. So that's why I never say "that's too much", and everyone who writes "that's too much" shouldn't either in my opinion because we have no baseline.

The only thing we really know for sure is that they can go a long time w/out food when they are plump and typically larger in size than slings.. That implies they eat sporadically.

But for slings, their ONLY two jobs are 1. Eat as much as possible to GROW FAST, because they are tiny 2. DO NOT GET EATEN.

So feed your versi sling as much as it will eat. It will stop eating when it's full, just like people. I do that with my small slings, both NW and OW.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BossRoss (Dec 5, 2014)

viper69 said:


> But for slings, their ONLY two jobs are 1. Eat as much as possible to GROW FAST, because they are tiny 2. DO NOT GET EATEN.
> 
> So feed your versi sling as much as it will eat. It will stop eating when it's full, just like people. I do that with my small slings, both NW and OW.


100% with you on that one! I feed my slings as often as they will eat, up until they get to a more "manageable" size.


----------



## ArachnoFreak666 (Dec 5, 2014)

DUDE!! 3 crickets a day!!?? yeah that is deffinitly too much food! and it only take a very little amount of research to figure that out. let me guess... you listened to what the pet store employee told you when you bought it, right?


----------



## unknownza (Dec 5, 2014)

Hey i just got my versi 2 days ago and so far im feeding it like i would all my other tarantulas, one cricket a day. slings get small, juvies med and my adults large

So far...So good


----------



## viper69 (Dec 5, 2014)

BossRoss said:


> 100% with you on that one! I feed my slings as often as they will eat, up until they get to a more "manageable" size.



Yep same here. Once they hit about 2"-2.5" DLS I slow down a bit. But still, mine are not on some Nazi Death Camp eating regime.


----------



## cold blood (Dec 5, 2014)

I agree viper...the more you feed, the faster it will grow...its basically impossible to over-feed as feeding and growth are priority #1.  

Its more than I feed, and I'm a heavy feeder, but it won't have any adverse effects other than possibly a bit more fasting in the pre-molt period.  With that feeding, I hope you are also keeping it a little warmer.

Also when it gets really fat, I just stop feedings altogether and await the molt, you may be nearing that point.


----------



## viper69 (Dec 6, 2014)

cold blood said:


> I agree viper...the more you feed, the faster it will grow...its basically impossible to over-feed as feeding and growth are priority #1.
> 
> Its more than I feed, and I'm a heavy feeder, but it won't have any adverse effects other than possibly a bit more fasting in the pre-molt period.  With that feeding, I hope you are also keeping it a little warmer.
> 
> Also when it gets really fat, I just stop feedings altogether and await the molt, you may be nearing that point.



I make sure they have crickets hanging from their fangs 24/7 

I let them decide when they are no longer hungry. My Honduran Curly Hair perfect example. She's my "Cricket Compactor". When she was about the size of a half dollar DLS her feeding all of a sudden increased, which is hard to believe given how frequently she was eating. But I keep feeding her, well she mushroomed into a nice sized young adult in mere months. However, after that, and she was "fat", she didn't eat for several months haha. She hasn't eaten for a long time, but she's totally healthy from all behavioral observations. If only she didn't flick hairs, she'd be a perfect one to hold on occasion because she's quite slow, until it's time to eat! I'm waiting for the molt.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Experiment397 (Dec 6, 2014)

We'll come to find out it was only eating maybe 1 a day. The pinheads were escaping through the ventilation holes I drilled. The sling webbed everything up and the crickets were climbing the web and going out the holes in the side of the container. I caught one in the act and then sat around and watched another do it while I was typing a paper for school, I got outsmarted by baby crickets. I am now giving it 1 at a time and making sure it at least attacks it before I leave it. Still fat as crap and growing like a weed though!


----------



## Amimia (Dec 6, 2014)

Personally, I feed my slings every 4 days. If they're not in premolt, they always eat, and they don't look at all underfed. I guess every 4 days is about twice a week. I find that a good rhythm for the little guys

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shelpen (Dec 7, 2014)

Belle Fury said:


> I'm a once-a-weeker at most and my versi and other Avic slings are still insanely plump. Feed when they're clearly hungry (in hunting position), it's that easy.


Define the hunting position...  At the entrance of a burrow?


----------



## cold blood (Dec 7, 2014)

shelpen said:


> Define the hunting position...  At the entrance of a burrow?


They should make a web tube.  Feet out means interested, most of or all of the body out means FEED ME!


----------



## Ultum4Spiderz (Dec 8, 2014)

cold blood said:


> They should make a web tube.  Feet out means interested, most of or all of the body out means FEED ME!


Ever had A genic, phampho or lasiodora hunting positive is were-ever they are sitting AT the moment lOL:3: Do not pet them unless you like painfull finger food!


----------



## cold blood (Dec 8, 2014)

Ultum4Spiderz said:


> Ever had A genic, phampho or lasiodora hunting positive is were-ever they are sitting AT the moment lOL:3:


Yes, I have several species like that, P. nigricolor, P.cam, LD and a pair of P. cancerides slings.   They will all feed, even when they are spooked by opening the lid.  They may scramble away, but as soon as the cricket moves, they forget they were spooked and pounce....heck my G. pulchripes is like this....it just flew across the enclosure from a scrunched position to attack the stream of water as I filled the dish...all of the aforementioned attack the water stream every time.  Love that attitude!


----------



## Experiment397 (Dec 8, 2014)

My little versi sling has a nice U shaped tube now I know to look for the feet or body hanging out to feed it. Is it normal for them to have multiple entrances to their tube? Mine has an entrance at the top of the the container and one that curves down to the water dish at the bottom


----------



## ArachnoFreak666 (Dec 8, 2014)

Experiment397 said:


> We'll come to find out it was only eating maybe 1 a day. The pinheads were escaping through the ventilation holes I drilled. The sling webbed everything up and the crickets were climbing the web and going out the holes in the side of the container. I caught one in the act and then sat around and watched another do it while I was typing a paper for school, I got outsmarted by baby crickets. I am now giving it 1 at a time and making sure it at least attacks it before I leave it. Still fat as crap and growing like a weed though!


you can remedy that by crushing the heads before droping the cricket in the container. slings will almost always be okay with "scavenging" for their food. just don't leave the dead cricket in there for too long if they don't eat it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ARACHNO-SMACK48 (Dec 8, 2014)

You aren't supposed to feed T's once a day... regularly. That is way too much unless you are feeding prior to breeding or bulking up a skinny T.  Though I agree that the exact amount of food that a T should be getting really has no baseline since we have not really conducted any studies on T's natural feeding habits. However, based on their slow metabolisms I think it is safe so assume that they should not be being stuffed 24/7. Also to my knowledge it is proven that power feeding lowers the life expectancy of T's.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ArachnoFreak666 (Dec 8, 2014)

ARACHNO-SMACK48 said:


> You aren't supposed to feed T's once a day... regularly. That is way too much unless you are feeding prior to breeding or bulking up a skinny T.  Though I agree that the exact amount of food that a T should be getting really has no baseline since we have not really conducted any studies on T's natural feeding habits. However, based on their slow metabolisms I think it is safe so assume that they should not be being stuffed 24/7. Also to my knowledge it is proven that power feeding lowers the life expectancy of T's.


not totally sure about the truth behind it lowing the life expectancy of the T, but arachno-smack48 is right, you should only be "power feeding" like that if you are about to breed or your bulking up an underfed T.


----------



## cold blood (Dec 8, 2014)

Experiment397 said:


> My little versi sling has a nice U shaped tube now I know to look for the feet or body hanging out to feed it. Is it normal for them to have multiple entrances to their tube?


Yes, very normal to have multiple entrances.

Powerfeeding will only have a significant shorting on the life effect on males, not so much with a female. I think the "dangers" of powerfeeding are GREATLY exaggerated, especially with regards to slings.


----------



## viper69 (Dec 13, 2014)

cold blood said:


> Yes, very normal to have multiple entrances.
> 
> Powerfeeding will only have a significant shorting on the life effect on males, not so much with a female. I think the "dangers" of powerfeeding are GREATLY exaggerated, especially with regards to slings.


All this power feeding crap comes from my original herp hobby. Slings> feed as often as they will eat! They will get full, they will stop eating on their own. SHEESH. Why do people insist upon promoting Nazi death camp feeding regimes!??????

Especially when there is absolutely ZERO studies on there predation habits in the wild!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ARACHNO-SMACK48 (Dec 13, 2014)

You should know that feeding this often is a bad idea. Unless they are just tiny crickets. Do some research man.


----------



## cold blood (Dec 13, 2014)

viper69 said:


> All this power feeding crap comes from my original herp hobby. Slings> feed as often as they will eat! They will get full, they will stop eating on their own. SHEESH. Why do people insist upon promoting Nazi death camp feeding regimes!??????
> 
> Especially when there is absolutely ZERO studies on there predation habits in the wild!!





ARACHNO-SMACK48 said:


> You should know that feeding this often is a bad idea. Unless they are just tiny crickets. Do some research man.


Polar opposite posts...lol.  I agree 100% viper.   A fat sling is a happy healthy one.  

Curious as to the "research" you have read 48...chances are that it was opinions or beliefs and not backed by actual science and data.


----------



## BobGrill (Dec 13, 2014)

I don't have a feeding schedule.  They get fed whenever I feel they need to be fed.


----------



## Sana (Dec 13, 2014)

Would someone be willing to offer a link to the materials that they have read supporting the belief that power feeding is harmful to a T?  I've read and heard a lot that goes to both opinions, but haven't found anything that seems more reliable scientifically than any of the others.


----------



## viper69 (Dec 13, 2014)

ARACHNO-SMACK48 said:


> You should know that feeding this often is a bad idea. Unless they are just tiny crickets. Do some research man.


Show me the scientific research which supports your opinion.

I know slings need to eat often because they need to grow, or am I mistaken in that "assumption" hahah

Didn't know feeding an animal when it was hungry was a bad idea?!?! They do stop eating when they reach the proper satiety levels, or have people not noticed that?!

Next I'm going to read that Ts should undergo water rationing after molting!


----------



## Poec54 (Dec 13, 2014)

Sana said:


> Would someone be willing to offer a link to the materials that they have read supporting the belief that power feeding is harmful to a T?  I've read and heard a lot that goes to both opinions, but haven't found anything that seems more reliable scientifically than any of the others.


Spiderlings are in a race to grow.  The bigger they get, the less vulnerable they are to predators, and the sooner they can reproduce.  Their fat abdomens shrink with each shed as the reserves go into growth.  The slow growers in a sac have the odds against them in making it to maturity.  Once they're adults, they don't need to eat as much; their growth spurt is over, and they don't use as much of their stored resources when molting.


----------



## Sana (Dec 13, 2014)

Poec54 said:


> Spiderlings are in a race to grow.  The bigger they get, the less vulnerable they are to predators, and the sooner they can reproduce.  Their fat abdomens shrink with each shed as the reserves go into growth.  The slow growers in a sac have the odds against them in making it to maturity.  Once they're adults, they don't need to eat as much; their growth spurt is over, and they don't use as much of their stored resources when molting.


That was my understanding of the way things work.  I also was under the impression that they won't eat if they aren't hungry, as in one can't feed a T to death.  Is that accurate to your knowledge?  

The only reasonable conclusion that I can draw from the statement that a T's lifespan is shortened by power feeding as a sling is that the T matures faster.  They are mature for the same time span but got there sooner, thus the shortened life.  I don't know if that is in any way valid, it was just common sense applied to the statement.

All of that said (in a possibly coherent way) I am always happy to keep an open mind and read and discuss materials offered that counter my viewpoint.


----------



## cold blood (Dec 13, 2014)

Sana said:


> That was my understanding of the way things work.  I also was under the impression that they won't eat if they aren't hungry, as in one can't feed a T to death.  Is that accurate to your knowledge?
> 
> The only reasonable conclusion that I can draw from the statement that a T's lifespan is shortened by power feeding as a sling is that the T matures faster.  They are mature for the same time span but got there sooner, thus the shortened life.  I don't know if that is in any way valid, it was just common sense applied to the statement.


Yes on both assumptions.  

There are a few species, that as adults, are capable of eating themselves to death, but those are the exceptions.  Slings are different than adults though, as previously mentioned, you can't over-feed a sling.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## viper69 (Dec 13, 2014)

Sana said:


> That was my understanding of the way things work.  I also was under the impression that they won't eat if they aren't hungry, as in one can't feed a T to death.  Is that accurate to your knowledge?
> 
> The only reasonable conclusion that I can draw from the statement that a T's lifespan is shortened by power feeding as a sling is that the T matures faster.  They are mature for the same time span but got there sooner, thus the shortened life.  I don't know if that is in any way valid, it was just common sense applied to the statement.
> 
> All of that said (in a possibly coherent way) I am always happy to keep an open mind and read and discuss materials offered that counter my viewpoint.


None of my Ts eat if they aren't hungry, they aren't people, hah

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sana (Dec 13, 2014)

cold blood said:


> Yes on both assumptions.
> 
> There are a few species, that as adults, are capable of eating themselves to death, but those are the exceptions.  Slings are different than adults though, as previously mentioned, you can't over-feed a sling.


Which species?


----------



## ARACHNO-SMACK48 (Dec 13, 2014)

What I am trying to say is that, slings should be fed quite a bit, but in my opinion they shouldn't be powerfed 24/7 until they pop. This is not based off of research but just my personal general understanding and common sense. I have no scientific research to back this up as it is purely my opinion. It may even change over time as I gain more experience with T's. When I said do some research, I was referring to care sheets available online, most of which I would venture do guess do not include feeding multiple crickets daily on top of roaches regularly. Either way, as long as the T is healthy, there I see no problem.


----------



## Poec54 (Dec 13, 2014)

Food available 24/7 is 'power feeding' and it's extreme.  One of the problems with that is that crickets are always around annoying the spider 24/7 too, and could also be there when it sheds.  I'm sure spiders like to have time to sleep everyday without insects constantly crawling around and waking it up.  

A good feeding schedule for slings is 2 or 3 feedings a week.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cold blood (Dec 13, 2014)

ARACHNO-SMACK48 said:


> What I am trying to say is that, slings should be fed quite a bit. But they shouldn't be powerfed 24/7 until they pop. This is not based off of research but just my personal general understanding and common sense.


While I don't feed slings 24/7, I do feed the hungrier species every other day very often.   I see only faster growth rates and shorter pre-molt periods.    I do agree true constant 24/7 powerfeeding is a bit extreme, as like poec mentioned, the constant rustle in a small enclosure can be a bit much, especially for a sling.   But I really don't think there are very many people out there that leave food in 24/7.  I do think a higher percentage of people offer too little than those that offer too much.

Here's a couple excerpts written by an arachnologist with serious experience (Samuel Marshall) in his book "Tarantulas and other Arachnids":

"Young tarantulas of course will eat more than old tarantulas and you cannot overfeed a growing spider, in fact the more you feed a young tarantula, the faster and larger it will grow."

"As I mentioned above, you cannot feed a tarantula spiderling too much; they will eat far more often than they will when adult.  A hatchling tarantula is busy growing and has an appetite that is hard to satisfy.  Unlike adult spiders, very young tarantulas pause in their eating only to molt...Starved hatchlings have a slower initial growth rate...and a higher mortality rate....If you restrict their food when young, they will also not grow as large when they mature.:


My experiences mirror Mr. Samuel's.




Sana said:


> Which species?


I have heard that it can happen with Pamphos, and with their appetite I could see it.  But they are a relentlessly hungry genus group.  Genics and lasiororas share that ridiculous appetite to a degree.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Poec54 (Dec 13, 2014)

cold blood said:


> Here's a couple excerpts written by an arachnologist with serious experience (Samuel Marshall) in his book "Tarantulas and other Arachnids":
> 
> "Young tarantulas of course will eat more than old tarantulas and you cannot overfeed a growing spider, in fact the more you feed a young tarantula, the faster and larger it will grow."
> 
> "As I mentioned above, you cannot feed a tarantula spiderling too much; they will eat far more often than they will when adult.  A hatchling tarantula is busy growing and has an appetite that is hard to satisfy.  Unlike adult spiders, very young tarantulas pause in their eating only to molt...Starved hatchlings have a slower initial growth rate...and a higher mortality rate....If you restrict their food when young, they will also not grow as large when they mature.


I used to know Sam when I was in the hobby before; he'd been to my place to see my collection a couple times.  Sam knows his stuff.  He isn't some hobbyist speculating on things.

---------- Post added 12-13-2014 at 11:32 PM ----------




cold blood said:


> I really don't think there are very many people out there that leave food in 24/7.  I do think a higher percentage of people offer too little than those that offer too much.


Absolutely.  Just about no one feeds their spiders 24/7.  On the other hand there have been a number of posts here from people who think anything exceeding one feeding per week for slings is excessive and irresponsible.  Of course, how long do their spiders take to mature?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## viper69 (Dec 14, 2014)

cold blood said:


> While I don't feed slings 24/7, I do feed the hungrier species every other day very often.   I see only faster growth rates and shorter pre-molt periods.    I do agree true constant 24/7 powerfeeding is a bit extreme, as like poec mentioned, the constant rustle in a small enclosure can be a bit much, especially for a sling.   But I really don't think there are very many people out there that leave food in 24/7.  I do think a higher percentage of people offer too little than those that offer too much.
> 
> Here's a couple excerpts written by an arachnologist with serious experience (Samuel Marshall).



I'll take Dr. Sam Marshall's words over ANY hearsay from so-called "research" that ARACHNO-SMACK48, who was talking smack, or any other person can offer up. It's just common sense what Dr. Marshall wrorte. But hey, he's only a scientist specializing in arachnids, I'm sure he doesn't know much! Jeeez people.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sana (Dec 14, 2014)

cold blood said:


> I have heard that it can happen with Pamphos, and with their appetite I could see it.  But they are a relentlessly hungry genus group.  Genics and lasiororas share that ridiculous appetite to a degree.


Umm... stupid question... how do you know that a pampho is eating too much?  I've got my first one now, a sling, so I'm not immediately concerned, but I would hate to explode the poor thing when it grows up.


----------



## Poec54 (Dec 14, 2014)

Sana said:


> Umm... stupid question... how do you know that a pampho is eating too much?  I've got my first one now, a sling, so I'm not immediately concerned, but I would hate to explode the poor thing when it grows up.


I have, and have had a number Pampho species, at all ages.  I've never come close to overfeeding them.  I think the issue with obese abdomens (well beyond normal) is the greater risk from injury.  That part has a soft exoskeleton and when distended is even thinner.  I've never seen or heard of a tarantula die from overeating, but no doubt there are fatal injuries to fat ones that have fallen, even a short distance.  Have people assumed that's what killed the spider?  The only time an adult T should be that fat is a female producing eggs.


----------



## ARACHNO-SMACK48 (Dec 14, 2014)

Valid points, I agree that a sling will generally stop eating before it becomes a problem.


----------



## cold blood (Dec 14, 2014)

Poec54 said:


> I have, and have had a number Pampho species, at all ages.  I've never come close to overfeeding them.  I think the issue with obese abdomens (well beyond normal) is the greater risk from injury.  That part has a soft exoskeleton and when distended is even thinner.  I've never seen or heard of a tarantula die from overeating, but no doubt there are fatal injuries to fat ones that have fallen, even a short distance.  Have people assumed that's what killed the spider?  The only time an adult T should be that fat is a female producing eggs.



Agreed.   Its really not too difficult to look at a t and see when its getting fat.   When it does, slow the feeding way down and eventually stop the feeding and await a molt.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ultum4Spiderz (Dec 14, 2014)

cold blood said:


> Agreed.   Its really not too difficult to look at a t and see when its getting fat.   When it does, slow the feeding way down and eventually stop the feeding and await a molt.


Real shame they do not have armor like scorpions, or Ts would actually have a chance vs killer evil Pedes.


----------



## Ashton (Dec 14, 2014)

3-4 crickets a week and a dubia every 9 days


----------



## Poec54 (Dec 14, 2014)

Ashton said:


> 3-4 crickets a week and a dubia every 9 days


You or the spider?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ashton (Dec 14, 2014)

Poec54 said:


> You or the spider?


Definitely me [emoji14] 

Yeah that's what I give her.


----------



## Ultum4Spiderz (Dec 14, 2014)

Ashton said:


> Definitely me [emoji14]
> 
> Yeah that's what I give her.


+1 Thats a lot for a sling He was wondering if you ate the extras the spider couldnt, only a few dubia or crickets or appropriate size are enough every week. Give your spider a fat one, and feed it again in 4-7 days.:biggrin::coffee:1 fat dubia is enough for a week, for any T under 6".


----------



## Methal (Dec 15, 2014)

viper69 said:


> All this power feeding crap comes from my original herp hobby. Slings> feed as often as they will eat! They will get full, they will stop eating on their own. SHEESH. Why do people insist upon promoting Nazi death camp feeding regimes!??????
> 
> Especially when there is absolutely ZERO studies on there predation habits in the wild!!


This kind of thing bugs me. There are several things wrong here. 

1) How does a sling tell if it is full? in which part of its brain is this information stored, understood, etc. 

2) Studies have been done that suggest over feeding is harmful to the development of the organs of slings. There is such a thing as an obese spider. 

3) spiders are not people. Stop comparing them to people. its outrageous. What you consider "nazi death camp feeding" could be completely normal, or even heavy feeding. Stop with this stupid comparing to people <edit>. There is no damn link between your emotions and the spiders well being. 

4) There ARE studies about the "predation habits in the wild" go read a book. 

5) some aquarium fish will literally eat themselves to death, over eating and causing internal hemorrhaging. Whos to say a sling wont do that same thing? I see no reason to think otherwise, unless I see a tarantula throw up due to over eating, I will assume it is possible and likely. One quick move, startled spider and something pushed to the breaking point from over feeding bursts. = Dead sling. 

The best solution is to feed them as much as they would need to live and mature to adulthood. Since we do not always have that info, instead of assuming that the spider knows, look at what they look like in the wild, and mimic that. Nature has kept them alive and thriving for millions of years, i'd sooner copy that as best I can, than assume i know better.

---------- Post added 12-15-2014 at 02:05 PM ----------




Poec54 said:


> You or the spider?


I laughed so hard at this my co-workers all looked at me odd.


----------



## cold blood (Dec 15, 2014)

A sling is in a constant state of growth, they stop feeding when they get ready to molt, simple as that.  Its not that they feel full, its that they reach a point where the underlying exoskeleton is complete and the spider needs to shed.

Comparing t's and fish is quite a stretch of the imagination, they are exceptionally different creatures.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Poec54 (Dec 15, 2014)

cold blood said:


> A sling is in a constant state of growth, they stop feeding when they get ready to molt, simple as that.  Its not that they feel full, its that they reach a point where the underlying exoskeleton is complete and the spider needs to shed.
> 
> Comparing t's and fish is quite a stretch of the imagination, they are exceptionally different creatures.



Right, fish aren't molting like spiders, they don't need a big reserve for a periodic growth spurt.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## viper69 (Dec 15, 2014)

Methal said:


> This kind of thing bugs me. There are several things wrong here.
> 
> 1) How does a sling tell if it is full?


When it stops eating. I think I'll win the Nobel Prize for that one, and I didn't have to count to five for that!

---------- Post added 12-15-2014 at 03:47 PM ----------




cold blood said:


> Comparing t's and fish is quite a stretch of the imagination, they are exceptionally different creatures.


And what would you know about fish, Mr. Fish Expert heheh. Are you sure they aren't almost identical? They both eat food! Dude, empty your messages!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76 (Dec 15, 2014)

cold blood said:


> They should make a web tube.  Feet out means interested, most of or all of the body out means FEED ME!


You forgot the "jump at tong the moment it comes close = ravenous!"  My larged mystery girl does that if I'm not careful. She surprised me twice by trying to pounce me while refilling the waterdish


----------

